# Passed up "The Judge"



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

as the title says... I was at my local academy which is 30 miles away and I was looking for a 9mm. I stumbled back to the firearm/hunting/fishing counter and felt out the xd9 (which I purchased) well low and behold there were 2 different judges in the display case, hadn't seen one up close before so I checked it out. very nice pistol I held the, well I don't know what you would call it, but the short one. they had the long one to. sorry newb to terminology. anywho I gave my wife that look and she had actualy said yes. but fguring I'm spending 520 on this xd already so I passed up on the judge. come to think of it I think I should have picked it up. this might not interest some but I figured I'd post it anyway since they are not that easy to come by. :buttkick:


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I would have passed on the judge also. I have no desire to shoot .45 long colt, when I already have guns that shoot .45 acp. And come-on, .410 shot shells? When will I ever need that, unless I'm shooting at a rattlesnake or something? And that long cylinder is ugly. I'm with you; get another auto if you ask me!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would pass it by too - after I see the word "Taurus" on it :anim_lol:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If you want a shorty shotgun, buy a sawed off double barrel 12 with a pistol grip! Wait... illegal... Never mind.

JeffWard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Judge is good for shooting snakes and other small pests. If that's what you need, get one. If your purpose is defense against people, there are many better choices.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

being that winter is coming up andd I'm planning a move to the country it might get more interesting. I think it might be hard to hit a snake with a 22 or 308.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I would pass it by too - after I see the word "Taurus" on it :anim_lol:


*You're in trouble now Shipwreck.* LOL :mrgreen: :buttkick:

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We can all have our opinions. I would never buy a Taurus, personally.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

*True, and I hope you know I was just joking with you, hence the smilies. * :mrgreen: *I'm someone who would never buy a Kimber but that's just me. Different strokes for different folks.* :smt1099


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i shoot snakes with my cheap little .22 revolver all the time, i think the only reason you would need a judge is if you were a little old man doing security in a bank. now if anyone were to come out with a revolver that shot 12ga slugs and buck shot id buy one, even though it would be the dumbest looking gun in the world


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

knoxrocks222 said:


> ...a revolver that shot 12ga slugs and buck shot id buy one, even though it would be the dumbest looking gun in the world


And probably one of the hardest-kicking. :mrgreen:


----------



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

*..*



knoxrocks222 said:


> i shoot snakes with my cheap little .22 revolver all the time, i think the only reason you would need a judge is if you were a little old man doing security in a bank. now if anyone were to come out with a revolver that shot 12ga slugs and buck shot id buy one, even though it would be the dumbest looking gun in the world


If they do ever make a 12 gauge revolver you would have to change your name to "Hellboy" if you owned one {sometimes I feel like Im Hellboy while holding my S&W 500 with its 4 inch barrel}........However, I do have an old Shooting magazine from the eightys that had and article on a 12 gauge derringer. The author said it completely disentergrated the top of a fence post at 7 yards with buckshot.....Mike


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

mtrain, how does it feel to shoot that S&W 500? What do you use it for? I've seen them in stores and it looks like you need a rather large hand to fit that gun.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

They really make the gun look appealing on the commercial but the scenario of shooting someone at three feet in the face is a little decptive if you ask me I guess you have to ask your assailant to come a little closer


----------



## JasBrit (Jan 21, 2009)

I have one with the short barrel and, granted, while I'm new to the Taurus line, I like it in spite of it's "non-Hollywood" cowboy or military looks. I got it for home defense and it is loaded with two 410s and three JHP. Why? Because it is primarily for my basically invalid wife who is confined to the bed 95% of the time and our logic is simple...three .36 caliber balls per shot in someone coming through the bedroom door is much better than a single slug. The 45s are there in case the bad guy is on some new and improved drugs. The gun is great at the range. The 000 buck 410s have about a 3" spread at about 25 feet and it is surprising accurate. The most unpleasant experience I've had with the gun is that the 410s are messy and you need to clean it after every outing...regardless of how few times you shoot it. The grips are really good and the kick is not as bad or at least no worse than my Ruger .357.


----------



## Bigg Daddy (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is a great reason to pass on The Judge

I bought a brand new last Wednesday and went to the range to try it out.
I fired 5 45lc thought pretty good (high and to the right though)
then I loaded some 410 Winchester # 6 shot 
fired one shot lotta kick thought felt good
went to sight in for my second shot and no sight,
held the gun at an angle and looked and this is what I found





























Happened right at Calibers gun Range in case any one wants verification they can ask Ken about it.

This is not really a bash as much as information to people that may want one mine is one of 5 so far that this has happened to.

Don


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Short bbl gun with that long cyl. I guess it's a matter of taste. I've never fired that gun in particular but have several other 45 lc revolvers. I like the round and the ability to use a 410 in one would be pretty neat too. I have wanted a wheel gun to shoot 45 lc. More of a cowboy type gun though.

If it works for ya though go for it. One mans no way is another mans hell yeah.


----------



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> And probably one of the hardest-kicking. :mrgreen:


Oh come on guys where is your sense of adventure. Cut the barrel up to the 12ga chamber you bet ya.
DaveShooter


----------



## partssman (Mar 1, 2009)

a guy on another forum bought one, fired 5 rounds of 45 and the first round of 410 blew the complete barrel off the frame.


----------

